Ask HN: What web task have you automated? - __e__
======
jjjbokma
Tweeting links [0] to posts on my tumblelog [1]

[0] [http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/08/11/adding-twitter-card-
and...](http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/08/11/adding-twitter-card-and-facebook-
sharing-support-to-tumblelog.html)

[1] [http://plurrrr.com/](http://plurrrr.com/)

